# Meet my new baby girl, Serenity



## kelwarren (Dec 26, 2009)

Meet Serenity. I got her today, not to replace Bundy, but to cheer me up and hopefully help me heal after losing Bundy. She is gorgeous. Chirping away, running around the cage, eating and drinking. I put some broccoli in there and she's also nibbling at it too. She is such a blessing.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Naaawww.  Serenity seems lovely.
I am sure she will make a loving pet.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

She is darling! I'm sure that the 2 of you will become best buddies.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

No, I honestly don't think ANY new bird being bought after having just lost a bird is 'replacing it'. 

Last year one of my 'tiels "Squeak" died, the same day my mum rang around looking for another 'tiel for me because she could see how upset and devastated I was having just lost one of my 'tiels, she found a breeder and he had a nice baby 'tiel hand-raised and we went and picked him up the same day whom I named Emmit. I think it's more of a comfort thing.. I miss Squeak like crazy, but then I have my baby Emmit (who my mum bought the same day that Squeak died) to remind me of him and he's brought me so much happiness and joy.. it's just like having Squeak still. 

I hope your new baby bring you comfort and happiness too, not that Bundy is ever going to be replaced, but he'll always have a place in your heart.  Congratulations on your new baby, she's gorgeous and her name is perfect!


----------



## kelwarren (Dec 26, 2009)

Solace. said:


> No, I honestly don't think ANY new bird being bought after having just lost a bird is 'replacing it'.
> 
> Last year one of my 'tiels "Squeak" died, the same day my mum rang around looking for another 'tiel for me because she could see how upset and devastated I was having just lost one of my 'tiels, she found a breeder and he had a nice baby 'tiel hand-raised and we went and picked him up the same day whom I named Emmit. I think it's more of a comfort thing.. I miss Squeak like crazy, but then I have my baby Emmit (who my mum bought the same day that Squeak died) to remind me of him and he's brought me so much happiness and joy.. it's just like having Squeak still.
> 
> I hope your new baby bring you comfort and happiness too, not that Bundy is ever going to be replaced, but he'll always have a place in your heart.  Congratulations on your new baby, she's gorgeous and her name is perfect!


Thanks solace. I miss Bundy like crazy too, it's only been 4 days since she passed away. Just watching Serenity bounce around and chirping has made me so happy today. She is a joy to have. I cant wait til she's used to me and she can come out and we can play and have cuddles.


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

She's adorable and I love the name


----------



## clem&peeps (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm so happy for you! She's very sweet.


----------



## 11adelle (Jan 4, 2010)

Aw, I am happy for you. 
She is adorable.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very pretty  Iam sure you cleaned everything well and threw out things that could not be cleaned properly, right? Seeing as poor Bundy had something contagious http://www.avianbiotech.com/Diseases/Chlamydia.htm You are right you are not replacing Bundy, after having a tiel who can live without one


----------



## kelwarren (Dec 26, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> She is very pretty  Iam sure you cleaned everything well and threw out things that could not be cleaned properly, right? Seeing as poor Bundy had something contagious http://www.avianbiotech.com/Diseases/Chlamydia.htm You are right you are not replacing Bundy, after having a tiel who can live without one


Everything in the cage was thrown out. I cleaned with dettol and hot water and gave it a good hose down. I then got all new stuff for Serenity. I was not going to take the slightest risk with my new baby. On another note, I picked Bundy's ashes up today and she is now resting in peace in her favourite spot on the computer desk.


----------

